# Anyone doing Cherry Blossoms in D.C?



## NancyMoranG (Mar 16, 2016)

I am going to be in D.C. Area for a week and wondered if anyone is around?
I have not been in good internet range for a bit, so haven't been on here lately. If there is another thread about the blossoms let me know, thanks.

(Arriving Greenbelt Park, Md on Sat 3/26 leave Sun 4/3. Tuesday with our niece )


----------



## snowbear (Mar 16, 2016)

I can meet up one day for lunch or something; I work a few minutes from there (in the shadow of the DC football team stadium).   The blossoms are supposed to be at peak this weekend; I might run up on Friday.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 16, 2016)

How d'ya do 'em?  Smoke 'em?


----------



## NancyMoranG (Mar 16, 2016)

snowbear said:


> I can meet up one day for lunch or something; I work a few minutes from there (in the shadow of the DC football team stadium).   The blossoms are supposed to be at peak this weekend; I might run up on Friday.



Sounds like a date! Let's see if any others can join us  and we'll make plans


----------

